# Desperately wanting Yellows



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

I have been desperately wanting yellows, but haven't been able to breed them or find them locally. One fancier in my area had a yellow hen (Trenton) and gave me an offspring that is a slate hen. I have a slate cock (Trenton) out of different genetics. The yellow hen died this year, so she is no longer available to me. However, if it may help me, I can probably get him to lend me another of her offspring. 

What can I pair the slate hen with, that has the yellow gene, to give me my best chances at breeding a yellow? I know the obvious thing is to buy some yellows, but that's no fun and the wife would kill me. If it helps, I also have some chocolate Bastins.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm guessing this is recessive yellow? In that case, you will need to breed it to another bird carrying recessive red/yellow or mate it to a recessive red/yellow.

Do you have any pictures of your Bastins?  Indigo is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Chocolate Head said:


> I have been desperately wanting yellows, but haven't been able to breed them or find them locally. One fancier in my area had a yellow hen (Trenton) and gave me an offspring that is a slate hen. I have a slate cock (Trenton) out of different genetics. The yellow hen died this year, so she is no longer available to me. However, if it may help me, I can probably get him to lend me another of her offspring.
> 
> What can I pair the slate hen with, that has the yellow gene, to give me my best chances at breeding a yellow? I know the obvious thing is to buy some yellows, but that's no fun and the wife would kill me. If it helps, I also have some chocolate Bastins.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


 Hi Chocolate, I woulg like to see a picture of your slate hen. ..GEORGE


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Your slate hen carries the gene for recessive red, but definitely cannot carry dilute. The best way for you to get dilute recessive reds (without having them to begin with) is to her breed to a cock that carries recessive red and dilute. Any son of the yellow Trenton hen would fit that description.

If you do not have any compunctions about inbreeding, I would recommend that you breed her to a brother by the same mother. The odds are still against breeding a yellow (about 1 in 8 hens bred would be dilute recessive red), and you won't be able to breed yellow cocks this way. Luckily some of the other offspring from this mating would also be valuable in creating a line of recessive red dilutes.


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*Pics*

I'll try to get pics for the slate and the Bastin's this weekend. The Bastins may be Indigo. I'm not well versed in the proper names of the colors, but I'm learning.

So if I can get my hands on a recessive red cock, which I think the same fancier has, then breeding him to the slate hen with the yellow gene gives me my best odds. Correct?
Or should I just save my money, find some yellows, and start there?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The hen will not be carrying dilute. That didn't cross my mind the first time I posted. Recessive yellow is the dilute version of recessive red. Now, it is very possible that some of his recessive red birds are carriers of dilute and thus will give you some recessive yellow daughters. But you won't know that unless you try, or if you can manage to get a RR bird from him that had a RY mom or dad.


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

I'm starting to follow you. I'm gonna give it a shot when the weather cools off b/c squabs get eaten alive by mosquitos in my area during this time of year. However, it sounds like I may be in the market for some yellow or at least RR.


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*New Options*

I've got some pics and I'll try to download tonight. 

I forgot to mention, I have a Khaki hen that came off of a slate Trenton cock. Would breeding the Khaki hen to a RR cock increase my odds of getting a yellow? Or would breeding her back to her father help me in any way? Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If he and she both were carrying RR, then yes, that would give you some yellows.
Now, if you want ash-yellows, you can mate her to an ash-red cockbird. Then mate the sons back to her (getting half dilutes, half intense) or another bird (half of the hens will be dilute).


----------

